#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  >  ΕΕΔΜΚ

## Χαρούλα

Πρόκειται να γίνουν εργασίες εσωτερικών διαρρυθμίσεων και διαμόρφωσης περιβάλλοντος χώρου, σε ακίνητο του 2003, με οικοδομική άδεια που έκλεισε το 2006 και τακτοποιήθηκε με τον ν.4495/17 για αυθαιρεσίες από κατασκευής. Το οικόπεδο αποτελείται από 4 κάθετες ιδιοκτησίες και το εν λόγω ακίνητο ανήκει σε μια από αυτές, στην Κ1. Σε αυτήν την κάθετη το ποσοστό μοιράζεται σε 90% και 10% σε δυο συνιδιοκτήτες (το 10% ανήκει σε αυτόν που έχει και την Κ2).

Οι απορίες είναι οι εξής:
1) Μπορεί να βγει ΕΕΔΜΚ σε τακτοποιημένο ακίνητο με οικοδομική άδεια που έχει κλείσει ή πρέπει να βγει άδεια αποπεράτωσης;
2) Για εργασίες στις όψεις, ενδεχομένως να προσθέσω στις κατηγορίες μικρής κλίμακας και το "λα στέγαστρα-προστεγάσματα", και στον περιβάλλοντα χώρο απαιτείται η συναίνεση του συνιδιοκτήτη με ποσοστό 10%;
3) Σε περίπτωση που θέλει να κάνει αλλαγή στην περίφραξη, πρέπει να πάρει συναίνεση και από τις άλλες τρεις κάθετες ιδιοκτησίες; 
4) Για όποια εργασία ανήκει στο άρθρο 30, 4495/17, να βγάλω και βεβαίωση μηχανικού άρθρου 30 ή να την συμπεριλάβω στην άδεια μικρής κλίμακας; Για παράδειγμα, κατασκευή ψησταριάς (το ακίνητο είναι κατοικία)
5) Προέκυψε ένα ερώτημα σε σχέση μέχρι ποιο σημείο είναι υπεύθυνος ο μηχανικός που βγάζει την ΕΕΔΜΚ. Από την νομοθεσία δεν προκύπτει ότι είναι υπεύθυνος ο μηχανικός/μελετητής για το αν θα εφαρμοστεί η ΕΕΔΜΚ από τον ιδιοκτήτη.

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Xάρης

1) Αποπεράτωσης γιατί; Ημιτελές είναι το ακίνητο; Αφού λες ότι η άδεια έκλεισε το 2006.
Γιατί να μην μπορεί να εκδοθεί ΕΕΔΜΚ εφόσον όλα είναι νομίμως υφιστάμενα.

2) Ναι. Δεν θυμάμαι να υπάρχει κάπου αναφορά για συναίνεση του 51% ή εν γένει κάποιου ποσοστού <100%.

3) Καλό θα ήταν αλλά δεν νομίζω.

4) Να την συμπεριλάβεις στην ΕΕΔΜΚ. Το ίδιο είπε και το ΤΕΕ σε σχετικό ερώτημα.

5) Προφανώς και δεν είναι. Η έκδοση της ΕΕΔΜΚ είναι μια αδειοδότηση. Οι αναφερόμενες εργασίες μπορεί να γίνουν, μπορεί και όχι. Αν ορίζεται επιβλέπων μηχανικός, τότε αυτός είναι υπεύθυνος για την ορθή, σύμφωνα με την ΕΕΔΜΚ εκτέλεση των εργασιών. Αν δεν ορίζεται επιβλέπων μηχανικός ή αν έχει οριστεί αλλά δεν ενημερώθηκε ποτέ για την εκκίνηση των εργασιών, τότε δεν είναι και υπεύθυνος.

----------


## Χαρούλα

Ευχαριστώ Χάρη.

Ψάχνοντας, βρήκα τα εξής:
*2)+3)* Διάβασα όλα τα συμβόλαια και γράφουν ότι και το 90% του πελάτη μου και το 10% του γείτονα έχουν αποκλειστική χρήση στο τμήμα της κάθετης Κ1 που αναλογεί στον καθένα αντίστοιχα, το οποίο οριοθετείται σε επισυναπτόμενο τοπογραφικό. Και στο συμβόλαιο σύστασης κάθετης, αναφέρει λεκτικά ότι έκαστη κάθετη ιδιοκτησία δύναται να προβαίνει σε πολεοδομικές πράξεις, χωρίς την συναίνεση των υπολοίπων, εφόσον δεν τις βλάπτει. Το ίδιο και για την περίφραξη τελικά, αναφέρει ρητά ότι για την περίφραξη δεν απαιτείται συναίνεση των υπολοίπων. Απλώς εν προκειμένω αυτό που θέλει να κάνει δεν υπάγεται σε κατηγορία της ΕΕΔΜΚ και θα πρέπει να βγει οικοδομική άδεια περίφραξης, αν το κάνει τελικά. Με συμβολαιογράφο που μίλησα, μου είπε ότι το 90% στο οποίο θα βγει ΕΕΔΜΚ δεν χρειάζεται την συναίνεση του 10% για εργασίες που θα γίνουν στο δικό μας οριοθετειμένο τμήμα, είτε αφορά όψεις, είτε περιβάλλοντα χώρο.

*5)* αυτό είχα καταλάβει, αλλά μιλώντας με υπάλληλο στην πλατφόρμα eadeies, μου είπε ότι αυτός που εκδίδει την ΕΕΔΜΚ είναι αυτονόητο ότι είναι και ο επιβλέπων! Δηλαδή έκδοση ΕΕΔΜΚ σημαίνει επίβλεψη.

Επίσης, εντόπισα στην τακτοποίηση που είχε γίνει με τον ν.4495/17, κάποιες ελλείψεις. Για παράδειγμα, έχει γίνει επέκταση εξώστη (εμφανής διαφορά) και δεν αναφέρεται ούτε στην τεχνική έκθεση, ούτε στα σχέδια τακτοποίησης που μου έδωσαν, παρόλο που στις λοιπές παραβάσεις αναφέρεται τακτοποίηση εξωστών, στον κάτω όροφο της μεζονέτας. Και δυο ακόμα σημεία, εμφανή κατά την αποτύπωση. Την τακτοποίηση την έκανε άλλος συνάδελφος, στην οποία βασίστηκε και το συμβόλαιο αγοράς. Εγώ που βγάζω την ΕΕΔΜΚ, θεωρώ πως πρέπει να ανεβάσω αρχιτεκτονικά που βασίζονται στην αποτύπωσή μου και όχι στην τακτοποίηση. Δηλαδή το μπαλκόνι να το δείξω όσο το μετράω. Θα υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα για μένα ή για τον συνάδελφο που έκανε την τακτοποίηση;

----------


## Xάρης

2) & 3) Αν αναφέρεται σε κανονισμό οικοδομής ή συμβόλαιο κ.λπ. το δικαίωμα εκτέλεσης εργασιών χωρίς συναίνεση ή με συναίνεση κάποιου συγκεκριμένου ποσοστού των συνιδιοκτητών, τότε προφανώς ισχύει αυτό.

5) Αν δεν υπάρχει δήλωση ανάθεσης-ανάλυψης επίβλεψης δεν υπάρχει ούτε ανάθεση σε κάποιον μηχανικό της επίβλεψης, ούτε ανάληψη των ευθυνών της επίβλεψης από μηχανικό.

Σε όποιες ΕΕΔΜΚ απαιτείται να υπάρχει επιβλέπων μηχανικός, αναφέρεται στα ειδικά δικαιολογητικά τους άρθρου 4 της ΥΑ.43266/20 ότι απαιτείται δήλωσης ανάθεσης-ανάληψης.
Π.χ. βλ. τις περιπτώσεις θ, ιβ, κ και λ εργασιών δόμησης μικρής κλίμακας.

Αν θεωρείς ότι υπάρχουν μη τακτοποιημένες αυθαιρεσίες, τότε δεν μπορεί να δοθεί ΕΕΔΜΚ.
Πρέπει πρώτα να τακτοποιηθούν. 
Το κτήριο πρέπει να είναι νομίμως υφιστάμενο.
Δες τον σχετικό ορισμό στο άρθρο 23 του ΝΟΚ αλλά και το άρθρο 81 του Ν.4495/17.
Ίσως θα ήταν καλό να επικοινωνήσεις με τον συνάδελφο να διορθώσει αυτός τη δήλωση ή να την αναθέσει σε σένα.

----------

Χαρούλα

----------


## NIKOS_M

> 1) Αποπεράτωσης γιατί; Ημιτελές είναι το ακίνητο; Αφού λες ότι η άδεια έκλεισε το 2006. Γιατί να μην μπορεί να εκδοθεί ΕΕΔΜΚ εφόσον όλα είναι νομίμως υφιστάμενα.


Χάρη, σύμφωνα με τον 4067:


Κτίριο ή τμήμα αυτού θεωρείται νομίμως υφιστάμενο:
α) αν έχει ανεγερθεί με νόμιμη άδεια ή αναθεώρηση και σύμφωνα με τους όρους αυτής,
β) αν έχει νομιμοποιηθεί με το εδάφιο 5 της παραγράφου 8 του άρθρου 8 του νόμου 1512/1985 ή την παράγραφο 3 του άρθρου 22 του νόμου 1577/1985, όπως τροποποιήθηκε με το νόμο 2831/2000 ή την παράγραφο 2 του άρθρου 26 του νόμου 4014/2011,
κλπ.
Όταν γίνετε μία τακτοποίηση, έχω κτίριο με αυθαιρεσίες που εξαιρούνται της κατεδάφισης και όχι νομίμως υφιστάμενο. Νμίμως υφιστάμενο θα είναι μόνο όταν μέσω του 4495 δηλώσω τις αυθαιρεσίες "προς νομιμοποίηση" και βγει και η άδεια νομιμοποίησης.
Συνεπώς νομίζω ότι σε τακτοποιούμενο ακίνητο ούτε ΕΕΜΚ, αλλά ούτε καν ο.α. κατηγορίας 3 (η οποία προϋποθέτει κτίριο νομίμως υφιστάμενο.

----------


## Xάρης

*@NIKOS_M*

Δες την περίπτωση (δ) της §1 του άρθρου 23 του ΝΟΚ, όπως τροποποιήθηκε και ισχύει:
"... ή εξαιρέθηκε οριστικά, σύμφωνα με διατάξεις ρύθμισης, τακτοποίησης ή αναστολής επιβολής κυρώσεων αυθαιρέτων."

----------

NIKOS_M

----------


## NIKOS_M

Τώρα με βρίσκεις στο δρόμο, αλλά αν θυμάμαι καλά οι υπαγωγές στον 4495 κλπ δεν εξαιρουν οριστικά την κατεδάφιση, αλλά αναστέλουν την επιβολή προστίμων για 30 έτη. Η οριστική εξαίρεση επέρχεται με την ταυτότητα του κτιρίου. Σωστά θυμάμαι?
____________________________________________________________
Όταν μιλάς εκ μνήμης και μόνο, με τον ρυθμό και τη συχνότητα συμπλήρωσης και τροποποίησης της νομοθεσίας, αυτά παθαίνεις!

Αυτοδιορθώνομαι: Με τον Ν-4546/18 αρ.34 §33δ *ΚΑΙ* οι αυθαίρετες κατασκευές της Κατηγορίας 4 *εξαιρούνται οριστικά της κατεδάφισης* με μόνη προϋπόθεση να βρίσκονται εκτός του προκηπίου ή το πολύ μέχρι 20 εκατοστά εντός αυτού (ενώ στην αρχική διατύπωση του νόμου υπήρχε αναστολή για 30 έτη και οριστική εξαίρεσή τους με την συμπλήρωση της ταυτότητας του κτιρίου). 
Συνεπώς, και αυτά τα κτίρια θεωρούνται νομίμως υφιστάμενα κατ’ εφαρμογή της §1 του άρθρου 23 του ΝΟΚ που ανέφερε ο Χάρης!

Ο προβληματισμός μου τώρα είναι με τα αυθαίρετα Κατηγορίας 5 τα οποία δεν εξαιρούνται οριστικά της κατεδάφισης, αλλά εξακολουθεί να γίνεται αναστολή επιβολής κυρώσεων αυθαιρέτων για 30 έτη.
Συνδυαστικά με το αρ.23 του ΝΟΚ, έχουμε ένα κτίριο νομίμως υφιστάμενο για …30 έτη?

----------


## Xάρης

Όχι.
Έχεις ένα κτήριο που δεν είναι νομίμως υφιστάμενο, τουλάχιστον μέχρι να δούμε τη σχετική υπουργική απόφαση που αναφέρει ο Ν.4495/17 και η οποία θα καθορίζει το μέλλον των ακινήτων αυτών.

----------

NIKOS_M

----------


## ISMINI_82

Καλημέρα . Υπάρχει κατοικια προ 55 με μια αυθαίρετη προσθήκη κατηγορίας 1 τακτοποιημένη. 
Η αυθαίρετη προσθηκη ( ισόγειο ) έχει καθαρό ελεύθερο ύψος 1.95 και η χρήση της είναι δηλωμένη κύρια ( δωμάτιο ) . Ο ιδιοκτήτης θέλει τώρα σε αυτό το τακτοποιημένο δωμάτιο να φτιάξει ένα μπάνιο. Μπορεί να βγει μικρής κλίμακας για αλλαγή διαρρύθμισης ? Ο χώρος έχει μεν δηλωθεί ως κύριος ( και στον 4495 και στο Ε9 ) αλλά έχει ύψος 1.95 , που είναι μικρότερο από τα ύψη που επιτρέπονται για κύρια και βοηθητική χρήση .

Υ.Γ Η κατοικία αυτή δεν χρησιμοποιούταν και δεν υπάρχει άλλο μπάνιο . Για την ακριβεια υπαρχει ένα εξωτερικά , το οποίο είναι ερειπωμένο . Αλλά ακόμα και αν το έφτιαχναν οι άνθρωποι είναι μεγάλοι σε ηλικία και δεν μπορούν να "τρέχουν" σε εξωτερικό μπάνιο στην αυλή , ειδικά το χειμώνα .Θα μπορούσα να επικαλεστώ λόγους υγιεινής ?

Κάθε βοήθεια ευπρόσδεκτη γιατί δεν ξέρω πως να το αντιμετωπίσω .

----------


## Xάρης

Για λόγους τακτοποίησης αυθαιρέτων (βλ. δήλωση Ν.4495/17) και φορολογικούς λόγους (βλ. Ε9) ο χώρος δηλώνεται ως κύριας χρήσης, ανεξαρτήτως αν τηρούνται οι διατάξεις του κτιριοδομικού κανονισμού (ελεύθερο ύψος, φωτισμός, αερισμός κ.λπ.).
Βεβαίωση χώρου κύριας χρήσης δεν θα μπορούσε να δοθεί, εάν ζητούνταν τέτοια π.χ. για λειτουργία ΚΥΕ.

Εφόσον το κτήριο πληροί τις προϋποθέσεις του άρθρου 23 του ΝΟΚ, θεωρείται νομίμως υφιστάμενο, οπότε δύναται να εκδοθεί οικοδομική άδεια ή ΕΕΔΜΚ.

----------

ISMINI_82

----------


## ISMINI_82

Καλησπέρα .

Το ερώτημα το έκανα γιατί στο στο αρθρο 23 του Νοκ αναφέρεται :

_Κτίριο ή τμήμα αυτού θεωρείται νομίμως υφιστάμενο :
α) 	αν έχει ανεγερθεί με νόμιμη άδεια ή αναθεώρηση και σύμφωνα με τους όρους αυτής,
β) 	αν έχει νομιμοποιηθεί με το εδάφιο 5 της παραγράφου 8 του άρθρου 8 του ν.1512/1985 ή την παράγραφο 3 του άρθρου 22 του ν.1577/1985, όπως τροποποιήθηκε με το ν.2831/2000 ή την παράγραφο 2 του άρθρου 26 του ν.4014/2011,
γ) 	αν προϋπήρχε της έγκρισης του σχεδίου πόλης και συγχρόνως οποιουδήποτε κανονισμού δόμησης στην περιοχή προ της δημοσίευσης του προεδρικού διατάγματος της 23.10.1928 για τις εκτός σχεδίου δόμησης περιοχές και προ της δημοσίευσης του ν.δ. της 16.8.1923 για τις εντός σχεδίου περιοχές,
δ) 	Αν προϋφίσταται του β.δ. της 9.8.1955 ή εξαιρέθηκε με τις διατάξεις του ν.1337/1983 ή εξαιρέθηκε οριστικά, σύμφωνα με διατάξεις ρύθμισης, τακτοποίησης ή αναστολής επιβολής κυρώσεων αυθαιρέτων.
ε) 	αν πρόκειται για κτίρια που έχουν χαρακτηρισθεί νεότερα μνημεία ή διατηρητέα είτε στο σύνολο, είτε μόνο τμήματα αυτών όπως ιδίως όψεις, φέρουσα τοιχοποιία,
στ) 	αν πρόκειται για κτίριο που έχει ανεγερθεί με οικοδομική άδεια πριν την ισχύ του παρόντος και που έχει πρόσωπο σε οικοδομική γραμμή που βρίσκεται απέναντι από οικοδομικό τετράγωνο στα ακραία σημεία του σχεδίου και με τους όρους δόμησης του απέναντι οικοδομικού τετραγώνου._
.

Ενώ και στο άρθρο 41 του νόμου 4495 αναφέρεται : 

_Επιτρέπεται η εκτέλεση εργασιών μικρής κλίμακας σε κτίρια νομίμως υφιστάμενα, καθώς και σε κτίρια ή τμήματα κτιρίων τα οποία έχουν εξαιρεθεί της κατεδάφισης ή έχουν υπαχθεί σε οποιονδήποτε νόμο εξαίρεσης από την κατεδάφιση ή τακτοποίησης ή ρύθμισης αυθαίρετων κατασκευών εφόσον :
α) δεν παραβιάζονται οι πολεοδομικές διατάξεις,_

Επομένως θεωρώ ότι δυστυχως δεν είναι νομίμως υφιστάμενο.Απλα έχει τακτοποιηθεί.......

Το ότι ο χώρος αυτός δεν πληροί ως προς το ύψος τις προϋποθέσεις που απαιτεί ο οικοδομικός κανονισμός , δεν αποτελει παραβίαση των πολεοδομικών διατάξεων για βγει  η μικρής κλίμακας εσωτερικής διαρρύθμισης ?

Από την άλλη δεν είναι παράδοξο ένας χώρος ο οποίος έχει τακτοποιηθεί ως κύριος χωρος πχ να μην μπορεί να χωριστεί σε δύο επιμέρους ?

----------


## Xάρης

Το τι είναι και τι δεν είναι "_νομίμως υφιστάμενο_" ορίζεται στο άρθρο 23, §1 του *ΝΟΚ*.

Στην §2 του άρθρου 41 του *Ν.4495/17* δεν αλλάζει ο ορισμός του "_νομίμως υφιστάμενο_".
Τίθενται όμως και δύο επιπλέον προϋποθέσεις προκειμένου να είναι δυνατή η έκδοση ΕΕΔΜΚ.

Το τι είναι "_πολεοδομικές παραβάσεις_" ορίζεται στο άρθρο 81, §3 του Ν.4495/17.
Σ' αυτές συγκαταλλέγονται και οι παραβάσεις του *Κτιριοδομικού Κανονισμού*.

Στην περίπτωση όμως των νομίμων υφιστάμενων, τακτοποιηθέντων αυθαιρέτων, θεωρώ ότι δεν υπάρχει κώλυμα. Για να το πω αυτό, βασίζομαι στον συνδυασμό των §5β και §8 του άρθρου 107 του *Ν.4495/17*.
Βάσει της §8 επιτρέπονται οι αλλαγές χρήσης με μόνη προϋπόθεση να μην απαγορεύεται η νέα χρήση για το ακίνητο/περιοχή (καμία άλλη προϋπόθεση).
Στα πλαίσια της αλλαγής χρήσης επιτρέπονται εργασίες που απαιτούνται σύμφωνα με την §5β.

Παράδειγμα:
Έχω τακτοποιημένο ισόγειο γραφείο και θέλω να το κάνω κατάστημα.
Η νέα χρήση επιτρέπεται και στην περιοχή και στην οικοδομή.
Στα πλαίσια της αλλαγής χρήσης πρέπει να κατασκευαστεί WC με προθάλαμο και δεύτερο WC για ΑμεΑ.
Μπορώ να το κάνω βάσει της §8 και της §5β, περίπτωση αα).

----------

ISMINI_82

----------

